# how long to make rope on drop net for N.cumberland dam.



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

hey guys , I am building a dropnet for fishing dams and was wondering how long I should make the rope. Most dams I fish are 20ft up but I didnt know if cumberland was any higher. just thought I would get 50 ft worth. any information would be helpful.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yo, G i g,
25' Would be enough to tie the end to the railing and still hit the water.
BUT, if you are going to buy 50' you'll be able to LOOSE IT TWICE,,,
before you have to go back to the store!!???
Harbor Frieght has, I think 75' of 250#, 3/8" for $7. It's nice and soft on the hands too.

http://www.harborfreight.com/75-ft-x-3-8-eighth-inch-camouflage-poly-rope-47835.html


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Honestly, mine is, I believe 35' and that gives me plenty of rope to use anywhere on the wall and hook it to the rail behind me and not worry about losing it anywhich way. I would suggest 35'.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

great, thanx guys for the advice. sure glad i didnt get the string yet. haha i considered getting 25-30 ft but that would be too short. by the way, how are youre nets made? I have a ring from a cardboard shipping drum , netting from an old landing net, some zipties and then rope. saw a guy at bolivar dam with same setup and said it worked just fine. just thread the ring through the netting and ziptie it on. then tie 3 strings from the ring to the main line. i thought I would put a metal ring or carabeaner on and tie to that though. any thoughts???


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I found an old hoop at the dam one day, took it home and bought a good rubber net from Cabelas. My son took 9 strands of 550 cord and braided them into 3 seperate strands and than he braided those into one so there was more strength and thickness to be able to get a hold of. About 18-20" above the end, we put them on 3 different spots of the hoop. And yes, at the other end, put on a carbiner so it can be hooked to the rail/cable or whatever so as not to get inadvertently kicked off the wall like so many things I've seen go over!!


----------

